# Favorite Hi-Def DVD (HD-DVD or BluRay)



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

So, what are your favorites and why? For me, King Kong and The Hulk on HD-DVD are eye candy to the n'th degree and entertaining as well, but ever since I got my first title on HD-DVD, which was Serenity, I don't think I've seen anything better for an all around great hi-def transfer plus a great movie. It even got me to watching the series on Universal HD. So, what got you hooked?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

A friend recommended Firefly and Serenity and loaned me the series and the movie on DVD. My wife and I enjoyed them immensely. My old sub was no match for Serenity's LFE, but my new sub took it in stride!

My favorite TV series at the moment is Stargate Atlantis. We watched season 1 on DVD and season two will be out March 6. Season three will continue on TV in April. I genuinely like all of the chracters, they really grow on you.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

You know, I just though about where I posted this thread. Should it go here, or in the HD-DVD/Blu Ray section?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It could actually go either place I think.

I am really impressed with Serenity and King Kong as well... excellent PQ and SQ. Another I like is Chronicles of Riddick. I hope to watch Casablanca tomorrow... I'm anxious to see what it looks like.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

For a natural yet extremely transparent look, thundering bass (hooves during races) and with good WAF -- *Seabiscuit*. I like Serenity and Phantom of the Opera, Batman Begins, King Kong -- all the usual HD DVD suspects. :clap:


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I haven't seen Seabiscuit yet, but we did watch Tim Burton's "Corpse Bride" over the weekend. It's typical Burton, but goes to show what an animated film can look like in HD. It's really stunning.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

_Serenity_ is available on HD? Neat.

We were amazed by _Casino Royale_ on Blu-Ray. Not so much the picture (although the opening credits are jaw-droppingly sharp)... but the sound seemed so much more focussed and immediate. Even the wife commented that it sounded fantastic.

This seems odd to me. I would've thought the Dolby Digital stream would be exactly the same, either from normal DVD or HD sources. Isn't it only when you move up to True HD that you'd notice a difference?


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Two words.......Happy Feet:jiggy:

Just amazing:T

cheers


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Is there a website one can go to to see a master list of HD DVD and Blue Ray titles currently available? How about future titles that have not yet been released? I guess if I have to make a decision between the two :rant:, I better start doing my research.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I own about 93 HD DVD, and a little over 120 blu-ray disc. By far Pirates of the Carribean 1 & 2 smokes every title I own by a long shot in both picture and sound on both formats.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I would have to say "Batman Begins", not necessarily because of PQ or AQ (though both are fantastic), but because I absolutely love the film. "Batman Begins" was the title that pushed me over the edge, when I had sworn that I would not bend until the "format war" was over. Since then, several titles have passed up BB in terms of PQ, but none has received the repeat viewings. I cannot comment on titles on the Blu side of things, as I am waiting for the inevitable hybrid players (though I am buying a few Blu titles here and there). As for Pirates, Disney will release all three in a box set this Christmas, so I am waiting for that (same for Spidey - if Sony releases 1&2 before then).


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

For me, I like Pirates 1&2 for the whole HD Movie experience. They have everything you need...great audio, great video, plenty of action, and just a good time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

I nominate the BluRay version of the Planet Earth boxed set.

The first Pirates is not too shabby either...


----------

